# Hunting attire?



## Chumsmum (25 July 2006)

I am hopefully taking the plunge and going hunting this coming season (IF me and Chum are fit enough).  I've only been riding a couple of years but have been bitten by the bug after following on foot the last few seasons.  I would like some advice on what to look for clothes wise - just been quoted £320 for a hunting jacket + I've got to get long boots etc  :crazy: so I might look down the second hand route but I've got no idea on what to look for re: quality/colour etc. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

It is absolutely imperative that you don't turn out for a meet in sparkling, brand-new togs. Ideally you should look as if you're wearing hand-me-downs AND just had a quickie in the nearest covert. Better tatty than natty - remember that!!!


----------



## Chumsmum (25 July 2006)

I'll make a quick note of that....  does that apply to the horse too?
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Maesfen (25 July 2006)

Please don't take her advice, she's only winding you up!

How smart is your local pack, that gives a clue but in the main as long as you are turned out neatly and cleanly, you will be welcome I'm sure.  You could try ebay of course and many saddlers have a second hand corner which can be useful; also you could put wanted ad's in your local paper or get in touch with the hunt secretary and see if they know of anything in your size.  Don't know whereabouts you are but many markets like Beeston have a tack section where there are usually bargains to be had.  Let us know what size you are looking for, perhaps someone on here can help.


----------



## combat_claire (25 July 2006)

My other half kitted himself almost entirely from EBAY, it took a while but he looked very smart for his first mounted hunt on New Years Eve. Sadly there seems to be a shortage of knee joints on Ebay and I am restricted to following on my bike as riding is too painful.


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Idiotic stranger who seems to have been let loose out of his/her straight jacket for the week, 

I think its really awful that you've chosen to mock somebody who was naive enough to listen to the s*it that seems to be flooding out of that hole in your face.

Do a u-turn and don't come back, I doubt we'll miss you!

CHUMSMUM, listen to the advice from CC and Maesfenhorse.  Ebay is very good, I picked up a very smart pair of hardly used Gents leather hunting boots complete with tree's, spurs and straps and boot pulls for £100.00 for OH so certainly keep browsing.  My pack aren't exactly the smartest but I'm one of those who keeps to the standards I believe in, so always try and look smart and clean, its far better than being scruffy.

But most of all ENJOY yourself!!


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Silly gymkhana novice! 

The "look" you should try to go for when hunting is the worn but good quality look. Anyone who turns up in stiff, spanking new (don't get excited AlanE - just an expression) gear will quickly become the object of ridicule!


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Silly hunting no nothing,

So being a seasoned hunter I shouldn't ever replace my hunting jacket for a new one?  Or my breeches or boots?  What ever you say!!  I'll make sure to tell our whip off for wearing a new looking hunting pink shall I?

As for being the object of ridicule since when do hunting folk ridicule newcomers?


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Don't worry about these complex issues, love - get through the trials and tribulations of gymkhana and THEN face the challenges of the hunting field in a couple of years from now. All in good time!


----------



## Chumsmum (26 July 2006)

Thanks for advice - I expected some sarcastic comments and tried to reply in that nature but it never comes out that way - perhaps I am just too nice!
My local pack is quite smart but not snobby at all but I've noticed myself if someone isn't dressed smart so I want to look the part even if I am crapping myself the 1st time!  I've seen second hand boots in the tack shops that are ok but the jackets are not that great. What brands are generally ok for quality without breaking the bank?  I am a size 12 clothes and size 5 boot if anyone has anything suitable.
And I will enjoy myself - this has been my goal for a couple of years now and I can't wait - thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Clodagh (26 July 2006)

Mainly remember not to wear your black/blue coat before the Opening meet, its tweed for autumn hunting.

Contact your local hunt and ask, they are usually very helpful.

Enjoy!


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

On a more practical level, when you get home I hope you have a snug pair of Sloppas to slip into!

http://www.c-ashop.co.uk/home.php


----------



## Chumsmum (26 July 2006)

Thanks for advice - someone from the local hunt is coming to our Bridle Club in September to give advice to newcomers but I was just trying to get in before the rush


----------



## Chumsmum (26 July 2006)

Didn't realise that Sloppas were the attire for gymkhana novice but as you are so well informed I think I will purchase a set thanks


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Karla, 

Please crawl back to where you came from.  When you learn something about hunting you can come and 'play' again.


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

As Sidesaddle is so fond of observing, if you don't like a particular user all you need to do is activate the "ignore" facility. Hope that helps!


----------



## Clodagh (26 July 2006)

And white stock with hunting coat, coloured stock or shirt and tie with hacking jacket.

(Start practising tying it now!!)


----------



## Chumsmum (26 July 2006)

Sounds like I might need to tap up the OH for a loan!  I've got a friend who has been hunting for years who is going to help me too - unfortunately I can't squeeze into her old clothes or else I would be sorted!  Didn't even wear a tie to school so practising now!!


----------



## Chumsmum (28 July 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a website that tells you how to tie the stock?  By strange coincedence I am wearing a borrowed hunting outfit today as fancy dress for charity!!  Good job we have air-con in the office..


----------



## Greyhound (28 July 2006)

http://www.saddleshop.com/extras/stocktie.htm

GH


----------



## Rachael_jack (28 July 2006)

Hey there. 
I hunt with a harrier pack and as a junior i wear tweed with a coloured stock and cream breeches with long boots or gaiters. 
I shouldnt worry as long as you are turned out smartley then you will be fine! need not to worry! either a black or navy jacket with a cream/white stocck (you can buy ready tied ones that look fine) and cream jods/breeches with black long boots. Make sure your horse is plaited and cleanish tack. 
Hope you have a nice day im sure you will have a fantastic time! 

Karla- whoever you are you are pathetic, go away and grow up! you obviously dont know what you are talking about you can tell from yoour arrogance!


----------



## Chumsmum (28 July 2006)

Thanks GH - got it!!


----------



## Chumsmum (28 July 2006)

Thanks for advice RJ - can't wait for the season to begin!


----------



## M_G (29 July 2006)

Sorry to tack on at the end here is the attire the same for cubbing?? I am hoping to go out with the Cottsmore and it will be my 1st time (pooping my pants) but excited

Thanks
Mxx


----------



## Bess (29 July 2006)

You should wear a tweed jacket for cubbing.


----------



## Clodagh (29 July 2006)

And don't plait for cubbing (autumn hunting!!) either.


----------



## Karla (29 July 2006)

The main problem will be how you'll be able to frighten foxes back into the covert  (and certain death) by slapping on your saddle and shouting "Tally ho back!" without dying of embarrassment - or shame.


----------



## severnmiles (29 July 2006)

"And don't plait for cubbing (autumn hunting!!) either"

I love cubbing, fat unclipped, unplaited horses wandering (quite lazily) through stubble fields with autumn sunshine...nothing better...apart from maybe proper hunting!


----------



## severnmiles (29 July 2006)

Karla get into the 21st century!!  Tally Ho Back????  Mum's not heard that since the 70's.


----------



## Karla (29 July 2006)

I'm quite happy for Claire to arbitrate on this. Claire, have you ever heard "Tally ho back!" when out cubbing?


----------



## severnmiles (29 July 2006)

English hunts........


----------



## Clodagh (29 July 2006)

I have heard it, prior to the ban. However, it doesn't seem to work with socks. Have to agree, you could feel a bit of a special case, but what the heck!

I love cubbing...just those early starts are not good, wandering around the field at 4am trying to find your dark grey horse whos lying down and keeping very quiet...


----------



## Karla (29 July 2006)

So what if it's said in English hunts? It's still screeched out during cubbing.


----------



## severnmiles (29 July 2006)

I've hunted since a child with the Ledbury, Cotswold Vale, South Herefordshire and Ross Harriers....I've never heard it.  I have however cantered with others towards an adult fox during cubbing to turn it back to the hounds, it was a problem on a large estate which had many game birds present.  There was alot of hollaring but no Tally Ho Back....what a surprise.


----------



## Karla (29 July 2006)

Saying you've never heard it is quite different from saying it can never be heard.

Perhaps you COULD have heard it but the delightful slogan got drowned among the general squealing and mass hysteria.


----------



## combat_claire (29 July 2006)

Very much a PRE-ban expression with the Fitz. I can't speak for other packs. I'm sure if I see a stray argyll sock emerging from a patch of woodland and then returning it might be an expression one could dust off..but then even given how disgusting the dog socks are we use...I doubt that any are quite so gross that they are walking on their own...yet anyway....


----------



## M_G (30 July 2006)

Thank you bess, Tweed is with shirt &amp; tie?? isn't it?


----------



## Rachael_jack (30 July 2006)

Or a stock (can be coloured) or a shirt!!


----------



## Karla (30 July 2006)

Don't forget the suitably coloured ribbon for the horse's tail. Why not plump for a polka-dot one just to confuse everyone???


----------

